# Curly maple platter



## Todd Halleman (Aug 12, 2017)

I recently got back from the AWFS show in Vegas where I competed in the turning to the future competition. It is a competition sponsored by the AAW for high school and college students. I was fortunate to have been selected as a finalist and place second in the functional category with this platter. It is just over 17" and about 1.25" thick. Made from locally harvested big leaf maple.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 18 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 12, 2017)

Nice curl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 12, 2017)

Nice platter! That wood is pretty sweet too


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 12, 2017)

Nice turn with an exceptional piece of wood.


----------



## Tony (Aug 12, 2017)

Beautiful platter! That is one exceptional piece of wood!!! Tony


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 12, 2017)

Nice work and wood Todd. Congrats on second place.


----------



## Tony (Aug 12, 2017)

I forgot to say Congratulations, that's a heck of an honor! Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Aug 12, 2017)

Beautiful platter and nice photos too!


----------



## CWS (Aug 12, 2017)

Awesome platter from beautiful wood. Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DKMD (Aug 12, 2017)

Beautiful work, Todd!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 12, 2017)

That's a really nice platter Todd. Nice job turning and a nice finish.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 12, 2017)

Todd, I've seen a lot of Maple pieces shown on the sites I'm on. This one by far is the best looking piece so far. Is the color natural or did you use something other than a clear finish to get it? 

Getting any honors is something to be proud of. Is this something you're going to keep or sell? ........... Jerry (in Tucson).


----------



## bamafatboy (Aug 12, 2017)

Very nice platter. Love the grain in that piece of wood.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 12, 2017)

That's a dandy!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 13, 2017)

Excellent piece, Todd -- you showed the appropriate restraint and let this beautiful piece of wood speak for itself. Great job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Todd Halleman (Aug 13, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Todd, I've seen a lot of Maple pieces shown on the sites I'm on. This one by far is the best looking piece so far. Is the color natural or did you use something other than a clear finish to get it?
> 
> Getting any honors is something to be proud of. Is this something you're going to keep or sell? ........... Jerry (in Tucson).


Thank you! This is all natural. It has lots of spalting which adds to the color. I plan on keeping it. But if someone came and made me an offer I couldn't refuse, I'd sell it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 14, 2017)

So many words come to mind - but they can all be summed up by a big WOW!!!!! superlative on so many levels!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

